# Cannon 2/19



## Puck it (Feb 20, 2015)

Best day of 2015 at Cannon.  7" to start and 5" more by the end the day.  And no lift lines.

Too much fun for pics.


----------



## dlague (Feb 20, 2015)

As they say, no pics then you were not there!


----------



## Puck it (Feb 20, 2015)

dlague said:


> As they say, no pics then you were not there!



Oh, I was here.  Lost my helemt cam too on the first run.  Cannonball took some pics.  

Bunny Direct was ROTD.


----------



## dlague (Feb 20, 2015)

Totally blew past  my knowledge of Cannon


----------



## JDMRoma (Feb 20, 2015)

Puck it said:


> Oh, I was here.  Lost my helemt cam too on the first run.  Cannonball took some pics.
> 
> Bunny Direct was ROTD.



I missed BD !! This needs to be on Sunday's to do list. !


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Puck it (Feb 20, 2015)

JDMRoma said:


> I missed BD !! This needs to be on Sunday's to do list. !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


  Ok


----------



## Puck it (Feb 20, 2015)

dlague said:


> Totally blew past my knowledge of Cannon



Need to show you then on Sunday


----------



## dlague (Feb 20, 2015)

Puck it said:


> Need to show you then on Sunday



Makes sense since it is ROTD


----------

